# NG SF & Veterans Preference



## Mr Gray (May 21, 2017)

Cant find my answer anywhere but would the length of time at SFQC qualify you for Veterans Preference points since you are technically active duty? Or would it just be considered "time training"


----------



## Mr Gray (May 21, 2017)

Mr Gray said:


> Cant find my answer anywhere but would the length of time at SFQC qualify you for Veterans Preference points since you are technically active duty? Or would it just be considered "time training"


I forgot that if you are NG


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 21, 2017)

NG Soldier on title 10 active duty orders are considered active duty personnel. Yes, all title 10 active duty time would count towards federal preference points.


----------



## Mr Gray (May 21, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> NG Soldier on title 10 active duty orders are considered active duty personnel. Yes, all title 10 active duty time would count towards federal preference points.



Thank you!


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> NG Soldier on title 10 active duty orders are considered active duty personnel. Yes, all title 10 active duty time would count towards federal preference points.



I don't think that's correct:

Vet Guide for HR Professionals


> For non-disabled users, active duty for training by National Guard or Reserve soldiers does not qualify as "active duty" for preference.



http://floridavets.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/FAQs.pdf


> Active duty for training shall not be allowed for eligibility under this paragraph.



Civil Service Veterans Preference | NJ Veterans Affairs


> Regardless of war era, active duty service accrued during the following Reserve or National Guard training obligations does NOT count towards the Veterans Preference active duty requirement:
> 
> Basic Training
> Advanced Training
> ...



Based on the last link the SFQC might qualify, but the others say it doesn't. I wouldn't bet the house on the SFQC counting for veterans preference.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 21, 2017)

Hummm, I could be mistaken. But it was my understanding that after BCT/AIT, all title 10 time counted. I might be confusing GI Bill with the preference point brief. I know NG breaks down active duty based on the pot of money (i.e. title 10, 32, AGR ADSW, ADT, etc). BCT/AIT I believe falls under ADT, but I'm not sure where SFQC would fall into the mix, I mean it's not initial entry training.

I guess the best way to be sure would be to call or email OPM for clarification. 

Good looking out, I'd hate to see dude get fucked on some plans based on some bad info I put out.

@Mr Gray, what are you planning on applying for? Federal, State or local? I'd recommend getting clarification from the specific agency based on @AWP post.


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hummm, I could be mistaken. But it was my understanding that after BCT/AIT, all title 10 time counted. I might be confusing GI Bill with the preference point brief. I know NG breaks down active duty based on the pot of money (i.e. title 10, 32, AGR ADSW, ADT, etc). BCT/AIT I believe falls under ADT, but I'm not sure where SFQC would fall into the mix, I mean it's not initial entry training.



Maybe that's the case, I don't know. I do know if a non-18 series soldier is in an 18-series slot they aren't considered MOSQ until they have that 18 whatever MOS. No, would OPM view it the same? No bloody clue. I toally agree that the OP needs to reach out to the OPM or whatever agency he's considering. I know that my post-IET schools didn't matter to the FAA, but YMMV.


----------



## pardus (May 22, 2017)

The rules change all the time, so take this at face value...

As of 2012... For the Guard, Basic and AIT are title 10, active duty periods, but do not count towards the GI bill, unless you complete 2.5 yrs on active duty (deployments for the most part), in which case the powers that be will add your basic/AIT time on top of your other title 10 time, in order to give you a full three years of active time, which gives you 100% of the GI bill.

When I was looking at a reclass school, I was told that it would be title 32 orders only (state active duty). My WLC/PLDC/BLC course was title 32.


----------



## Mr Gray (May 22, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hummm, I could be mistaken. But it was my understanding that after BCT/AIT, all title 10 time counted. I might be confusing GI Bill with the preference point brief. I know NG breaks down active duty based on the pot of money (i.e. title 10, 32, AGR ADSW, ADT, etc). BCT/AIT I believe falls under ADT, but I'm not sure where SFQC would fall into the mix, I mean it's not initial entry training.
> 
> I guess the best way to be sure would be to call or email OPM for clarification.
> 
> ...



Diamondback, I am in the processing of getting a rep 63 contract with the Colorado ARNG. I know I probably shouldn't be looking ahead that far but I currently run my own business that will not be sustainable with the commitments of NG SF and I have several mouths to feed to boot. I'm just hoping to have my deck stacked coming out of SFQC so I can secure a a good state or federal job that will grant me all the flexibility I need for SF.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 22, 2017)

Okay, well I can tell you that local and state will have varying levels of preference points. I applied for the local Sheriff's office fresh out of OSUT and received 5 preference points towards all exams. This was significant, as you will hopefully test in the top percentage and the added points place you over the top of your peers.

Some agencies will apply points to an overall hiring scheme, some have basic civil service type testing, etc. In my case they just wanted a DD214 which as a NG Soldier you will receive at the end of each period of title 10 active duty. I would research your state on state level veteran benefits, to include what constitutes a veteran.  Many states view membership of the NG as veteran status. Local level will normally set their own rules, that will be loosly governed by state laws.

As for your business, I wouldn't let it go if at all possible.  Possibly allow for someone else to run it while you are away in training, or maintain your licenses and operating status. A lot of doors can open up for small business owners in the NG, especially a small community like SF. State and Federal contracts, preferences, etc. Not to mention alot of SF guys run their own businesses.

Anyway good luck, feel free to PM me or ask here any specific questions with regards to your research or the NG in general.


----------



## Mr Gray (May 22, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Okay, well I can tell you that local and state will have varying levels of preference points. I applied for the local Sheriff's office fresh out of OSUT and received 5 preference points towards all exams. This was significant, as you will hopefully test in the top percentage and the added points place you over the top of your peers.
> 
> Some agencies will apply points to an overall hiring scheme, some have basic civil service type testing, etc. In my case they just wanted a DD214 which as a NG Soldier you will receive at the end of each period of title 10 active duty. I would research your state on state level veteran benefits, to include what constitutes a veteran.  Many states view membership of the NG as veteran status. Local level will normally set their own rules, that will be loosly governed by state laws.
> 
> ...



Will do, and thanks again.


----------



## DZ (May 25, 2017)

For what it's worth, I'm in the Q right now through the NG. My orders are title 32.


----------



## Tangokilo (Feb 9, 2019)

Do Q course orders through the NG count towards post 911 gi bill?


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2019)

Not if the orders are title 32...


----------

